# Temporary Plant Storage During Construction/Renovation



## k9kuma (Oct 20, 2004)

Heres the Dilema, this project is at my own house, so it has certain things i have never been faced with before. I am doing a complete renovation, and addition to my house, that will include regrading, filling , and a new driveway. Though my wife and i have spent a ton of money on plants in the past, that are all planted in areas where they will be destroyed when regraded or they need to be moved. Has any one else dealt with this? can any one offer tips? i was thinking of building some above ground boxes in the back of our property, and then digging the bushes up and planting them there for the time being. Just looking for some advice and maybe some tips from some of you out there that have dealt with this in the past ....Thanks Todd


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How many plants and how big are you talking? 10 foot trees? 3 foot bushes? 1 foot flowers?

Best thing you could do is just dig holes in another part of the yard that won't be effected by construction and temporarily replant the stuff there, instead of going to the expense of building temporary 'pots' for them. When construction is done, just dig em back out, fill in the holes and replant again where you want them.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd forego the building of pots too. If they're small enough then maybe just put them into those cheap plastic pots (like the ones they come in from the nursery) then you could move them around a little easier if the need arose.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

k9, I'm going through the same thing and have spoken with 2 horticulturalists, they both said the to do the same thing that Mike stated. Temp. replant and then move back. BTW, cut the plants back about a week before digging them up. This has to do with shock and water requirements when moving.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I've seen a couple of methods used for temporary storage of trees and plants:
1. dig a shallow, 'pit' with a bobcat, large enough to accomodate all relocated plants. Place plants and cover with planting soil as the work progresses. 
2. store plants at ground level over a layer of poly or filter fabric. mound planting soil and mulch around the plants as the work progresses.
In both instances, soaker hoses were used to provide adequate water and, upon replanting in new locations, planting soil was used to enrich backfill.


----------

